# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دوستان کنکوری،دانشجو بیاین تو، به کمکتون نیاز دارم واقعا

## NiNi

*سلام، دیگه فکر کنم تقریباً همه اینجا قصه های منو دانشگاه رو میدونن..من از بهمن ماه باید برم دانشگاه و دیگه واقعا عمرم داره گوشه خونه تلف میشه.فقط میتونم آزاد بدون کنکور برم..و چون رشته رو دوست ندارم،صرفا چون بقیه دیگه گیر ندن بهم با بی میلی تمام میرم. به احتمال زیاد هم دوباره کنکور میدم(البته بعد از مشاوره با روانشناس تصمیم قطعی میگیرم)..سؤال‌های خیلی زیادی دارم..لطفاً لطفاً لطفاً اگر میدونید حتما جواب بدین خیلی به راهنمایی هاتون احتیاج دارم. 1: دانشگاه آزاد کدوم شهر از بقیه بهتره؟از نظر محیط و سطح تدریس 2: چند روز در هفته کلاس هست و چند ساعت در اون روز؟3: آیا تو دانشگاه آزاد باید جزوه استاد رو بخریم یا استاد میگه و مینویسیم؟ 4: کلاسها چندنفره برگزار میشه؟ خلوت میشه کلاسهای دانشگاه آزاد؟ 5: از چند بهمن کلاسهای نیمسال دوم شروع میشه؟ 6: آیا محل برگزاری همه ی درس‌ها یکسانه؟ یا براساس استاد عوض میشه؟ منظورم اینه مثلا کلاس استاد x همیشه در یک محل ثابت برگزار میشه و کلاس استاد y  در یک مکان دیگه برگزار میشه؟ 7: جو دانشگاه آزاد چطوره؟ من اصلا اهل ادابازی نیستم و نگرانم مبادا اذیتم کنن..کلا مسخره کردن و بد نگاه کردن و..هست؟ 8: من ۲۲ سالمه و نگرانم که از بقیه بزرگ‌ترم بخندن بهم..اکثراً تو چه سن و سالی هستن دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد؟ خیلی بده که یه ۲۲ ساله سال اول باشه اونم تو آزاد بدون کنکور؟ 9: دانشگاه مثل مدرسه امتحانات کلاسی داره یا فقط نیم ترم؟منابع امتحان همه ی جزوه های استاد در همون نیم ساله؟ 10: امتحانات آخر سال شامل مطالب کل سال میشه یا فقط ترم دوم؟ 11: آخر ۴ سال امتحان جامع میگیرن؟ 12: چقدر میشه مرخصی گرفت؟
*

----------


## amirabedini68

سوالات زیاد بود وقت ندارم جواب بدم همشو
فقط اینو بگم که نه!
اصلا بد نیست ۲۲ سالته... و خیلیییی هم سنت اوکی عه!
تو هر کلاسی از همون ۱۹ سالش پیدا میشه تا ۳۵ ساله! همیشه هستن! ...پس سنت خیلی مناسبه ! و جو دانشگاه هم بسته به شهر محل تحصیل و رشته و اینا خب فرق میکنه...ولی نه! کسی نمیتونه بد نگات کنه..مورد قضاوت قرار نمیگیری چندان ...
اگر هم چنین چیزایی باشه در حد خیلی عادی و معمولیه...آزاری نداره کسی و تو ام نباید حساس بشی در این باره

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirabedini68


سوالات زیاد بود وقت ندارم جواب بدم همشو
فقط اینو بگم که نه!
اصلا بد نیست ۲۲ سالته... و خیلیییی هم سنت اوکی عه!
تو هر کلاسی از همون ۱۹ سالش پیدا میشه تا ۳۵ ساله! همیشه هستن! ...پس سنت خیلی مناسبه ! و جو دانشگاه هم بسته به شهر محل تحصیل و رشته و اینا خب فرق میکنه...ولی نه! کسی نمیتونه بد نگات کنه..مورد قضاوت قرار نمیگیری چندان ...
اگر هم چنین چیزایی باشه در حد خیلی عادی و معمولیه...آزاری نداره کسی و تو ام نباید حساس بشی در این باره


سلام خیلی ممنونم، فقط کلاسها چند روز در هفته هست رو هم اگه میشه جواب بدید..*

----------


## amirabedini68

> *
> 
> سلام خیلی ممنونم، فقط کلاسها چند روز در هفته هست رو هم اگه میشه جواب بدید..*


بستگی داره به تعداد واحدی که و می‌داری و درسی که ورمیداری..

مثلاً! 
کلاس ریاضی ۱ .. روز ۲ شنبه با استاد احمدی هست
از ساعت ۲ تا ۴..
روز ۳ شنبه هم با استاد غفاری از ساعت ۲ تا ۴..

هر کدوم رو بخوای انتخاب میکنی!
حالا درس بعدیت!
درس بعدیت اگه بازم دوشنبه باشه روزش!
در نهایت شانس بیشتری خواهی داشت که روزای دیگه ی هفتتو خالی کنی!
درس بعدیتو اگه دوشنبه ورداری که هیچی
اگه نه مثلا ی روز دیگه هم باید بری دانشگاه!
و اینطوری نیست که بشه حتما دوشنبه ورش داشت!
باید ارائه بشه!
در کل..از  ۳ روز تا ۵ روز در هفته متغیره بسته به تعداد درس هات...روز درس هات..و رشتت..

----------


## Rubiker

سلام.
1. علوم تحقیقات و تبریز تو رنکینگ دانشگاههای آزاد بهترن (علوم پزشکیا). ولی بر اساس رشته هم ممکنه متفاوت باشه
2. بستگی به تعداد واحد های درسی هر ترم داره. 
3.یا استاد جزوه میگه یا کتاب معرفی میکنه. آزاد یا سراسری هم نداره. 
4. کلاس های آزاد رو من ندیدم ولی مدتیه بجز رشته های تاپ تجربی تعداد دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد کمتر شده. 
5.چند  بهمن هم بستگی به این داره بچه های یه کلاس پایه باشن یا نه. اگه پایه  باشن هفته اول رو نمیان. دقیقا روز چندم بستگی به این داره امتحانات نیسمال  اول اون دانشکده کی تموم شه.
6. معمولا برای اینکه دانشجوها گمراه نشن  سعی میکنن مثلا کلاس 8 صبح ترم یک فلان رشته رو بندازن کلاس x و کلاس 10  صبح همان رشته رو بندازن کلاس Y  و این معمولا ثابته. اگه تغییری باشه  معمولا طرف همون اول متوجه میشه دیگه. همکلاسیا بهم میگن کلاس امروز فلان  جاست. 
7. من جو دانشگاه آزاد رو نمیدونم ولی اصولا تو دانشگاه کسی به این چیزا کاری نداره. سطح دانشگاه بالاتر از این حرفاست.
8. مثل سوال 7 بود.  به خاطر 22 ساله بودن تو دانشگاه به کسی نمی خندن. اینجور جوها شاید تو مدرسه باشه. *تو دانشگاه ملاک رفتار شماست، نه سن شما.*
9.  بعضی اساتید میان ترم میگیرن بعضیا نه. امتحان کلاسی هم نه استاد حوصله شو  داره نه دانشجو.  اکثرا از جزوه ای که گفتن امتحان میگیرن. بعضیا هم خیلی  جدی میگیرن و از رفرنسی که معرفی کردن امتحان میگیرن
10. امتحانات هر ترم فقط همون ترم. 
11.خیر
12.بستگی به رئیس آموزش دانشکده داره. بخواد میتونه زیاد مرخصی بده. اینم که میگن دست ما نیست الکیه.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rubiker


سلام.
1. علوم تحقیقات و تبریز تو رنکینگ دانشگاههای آزاد بهترن (علوم پزشکیا). ولی بر اساس رشته هم ممکنه متفاوت باشه
2. بستگی به تعداد واحد های درسی هر ترم داره. 
3.یا استاد جزوه میگه یا کتاب معرفی میکنه. آزاد یا سراسری هم نداره. 
4. کلاس های آزاد رو من ندیدم ولی مدتیه بجز رشته های تاپ تجربی تعداد دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد کمتر شده. 
5.چند  بهمن هم بستگی به این داره بچه های یه کلاس پایه باشن یا نه. اگه پایه  باشن هفته اول رو نمیان. دقیقا روز چندم بستگی به این داره امتحانات نیسمال  اول اون دانشکده کی تموم شه.
6. معمولا برای اینکه دانشجوها گمراه نشن  سعی میکنن مثلا کلاس 8 صبح ترم یک فلان رشته رو بندازن کلاس x و کلاس 10  صبح همان رشته رو بندازن کلاس Y  و این معمولا ثابته. اگه تغییری باشه  معمولا طرف همون اول متوجه میشه دیگه. همکلاسیا بهم میگن کلاس امروز فلان  جاست. 
7. من جو دانشگاه آزاد رو نمیدونم ولی اصولا تو دانشگاه کسی به این چیزا کاری نداره. سطح دانشگاه بالاتر از این حرفاست.
8. مثل سوال 7 بود.  به خاطر 22 ساله بودن تو دانشگاه به کسی نمی خندن. اینجور جوها شاید تو مدرسه باشه. تو دانشگاه ملاک رفتار شماست، نه سن شما.
9.  بعضی اساتید میان ترم میگیرن بعضیا نه. امتحان کلاسی هم نه استاد حوصله شو  داره نه دانشجو.  اکثرا از جزوه ای که گفتن امتحان میگیرن. بعضیا هم خیلی  جدی میگیرن و از رفرنسی که معرفی کردن امتحان میگیرن
10. امتحانات هر ترم فقط همون ترم. 
11.خیر
12.بستگی به رئیس آموزش دانشکده داره. بخواد میتونه زیاد مرخصی بده. اینم که میگن دست ما نیست الکیه.


خیلی ممنونم.*

----------


## NiNi

*دوستان سؤال خیلی مهم رو یادم رفت بنویسم! زمان و نحوه ثبت نام نیمسال دوم بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد به چه صورته؟ تا کی وقت دارم ثبت نام کنم؟ اینترنتی نمیشه ثبت نام کرد*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rubiker


سلام.
1. علوم تحقیقات و تبریز تو رنکینگ دانشگاههای آزاد بهترن (علوم پزشکیا). ولی بر اساس رشته هم ممکنه متفاوت باشه
2. بستگی به تعداد واحد های درسی هر ترم داره. 
3.یا استاد جزوه میگه یا کتاب معرفی میکنه. آزاد یا سراسری هم نداره. 
4. کلاس های آزاد رو من ندیدم ولی مدتیه بجز رشته های تاپ تجربی تعداد دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد کمتر شده. 
5.چند  بهمن هم بستگی به این داره بچه های یه کلاس پایه باشن یا نه. اگه پایه  باشن هفته اول رو نمیان. دقیقا روز چندم بستگی به این داره امتحانات نیسمال  اول اون دانشکده کی تموم شه.
6. معمولا برای اینکه دانشجوها گمراه نشن  سعی میکنن مثلا کلاس 8 صبح ترم یک فلان رشته رو بندازن کلاس x و کلاس 10  صبح همان رشته رو بندازن کلاس Y  و این معمولا ثابته. اگه تغییری باشه  معمولا طرف همون اول متوجه میشه دیگه. همکلاسیا بهم میگن کلاس امروز فلان  جاست. 
7. من جو دانشگاه آزاد رو نمیدونم ولی اصولا تو دانشگاه کسی به این چیزا کاری نداره. سطح دانشگاه بالاتر از این حرفاست.
8. مثل سوال 7 بود.  به خاطر 22 ساله بودن تو دانشگاه به کسی نمی خندن. اینجور جوها شاید تو مدرسه باشه. تو دانشگاه ملاک رفتار شماست، نه سن شما.
9.  بعضی اساتید میان ترم میگیرن بعضیا نه. امتحان کلاسی هم نه استاد حوصله شو  داره نه دانشجو.  اکثرا از جزوه ای که گفتن امتحان میگیرن. بعضیا هم خیلی  جدی میگیرن و از رفرنسی که معرفی کردن امتحان میگیرن
10. امتحانات هر ترم فقط همون ترم. 
11.خیر
12.بستگی به رئیس آموزش دانشکده داره. بخواد میتونه زیاد مرخصی بده. اینم که میگن دست ما نیست الکیه.


من روانشناسی تبریز بدون کنکور پذیرفته شدم ترم مهرماه همین امسال ولی نرفتم برای ثبت نام..الان میتونم برم؟ یا اون قبولی میسوزه اگه زمانش ثبت نام نرم؟*

----------


## Rubiker

> *
> 
> من روانشناسی تبریز بدون کنکور پذیرفته شدم ترم مهرماه همین امسال ولی نرفتم برای ثبت نام..الان میتونم برم؟ یا اون قبولی میسوزه اگه زمانش ثبت نام نرم؟*


یه سر برین اونجا. اگه مشکل خاصی نباشه احتمالا مجدد قبول می کنن. سیاست دانشگاه آزاد اینه آمار قبولی بیشتر باشه.

----------


## _LEYLA_

1-آزاد تهران خوبه ، ولی خب به نظرم تو شهر خودتون باشه بهتره
2-بستگی به انتخاب واحداتون داره، ولی ترم اول ، دانشگاه خودش انتخاب میکنه،ترم یک نهایت 3 روزدر هفته  میشه
3-بعضی اساتید میفروشن،بعضیا رو باید بنویسی،بعضیا هم کلا جزوه نمیدن
4-بستگی داره
6-کلاسا که مشخص میکنن کجاس ، ولی حتی بعضی کلاسا تو دانشکده های دیگه برگزار میشه
7-این موضوع کلا ربطی به آزاد و سراسری نداره ، همه جور آدم هست
8-از هر سنی فکر کنی هست،من حتی 50 ساله هم دیدم با ترم یک نشسته سر یه کلاس،یه فوق داشت ، اومده بود لیسانس دوم بگیره
9-بستگی به استاد داره،بعضیا همون میانترم هم نمیگیرن و فقط ترم،ولی بعضیا کوییز میگیرن هر جلسه،یه سریاشون هم همون ترم و میانترم
10-ترمی حساب میشه

----------


## hisoka

هعیییی یادش بخیر چقد خودمو تو این سوالا غرق کرده بودم...نیازی نیس اینقد سخت بگیرید برید میبینید چیز عجیب غریبی نیس زود متوجه میشید چی به چیه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## BARONI

> سوالات زیاد بود وقت ندارم جواب بدم همشو
> فقط اینو بگم که نه!
> اصلا بد نیست ۲۲ سالته... و خیلیییی هم سنت اوکی عه!
> تو هر کلاسی از همون ۱۹ سالش پیدا میشه تا ۳۵ ساله! همیشه هستن! ...پس سنت خیلی مناسبه ! و جو دانشگاه هم بسته به شهر محل تحصیل و رشته و اینا خب فرق میکنه...ولی نه! کسی نمیتونه بد نگات کنه..مورد قضاوت قرار نمیگیری چندان ...
> اگر هم چنین چیزایی باشه در حد خیلی عادی و معمولیه...آزاری نداره کسی و تو ام نباید حساس بشی در این باره


تویی که میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی ازاد شهر خودتونو انتخاب کن!

----------


## -Sevda-

> *
> 
> سلام خیلی ممنونم، فقط کلاسها چند روز در هفته هست رو هم اگه میشه جواب بدید..*


بستگی به تعداد واحدی که برمیداری داره،هر واحد 45 دقیقست.
من با20 واحد سه روز در هفته دانشگاه بودم

----------


## -Sevda-

> *سلام، دیگه فکر کنم تقریباً همه اینجا قصه های منو دانشگاه رو میدونن..من از بهمن ماه باید برم دانشگاه و دیگه واقعا عمرم داره گوشه خونه تلف میشه.فقط میتونم آزاد بدون کنکور برم..و چون رشته رو دوست ندارم،صرفا چون بقیه دیگه گیر ندن بهم با بی میلی تمام میرم. به احتمال زیاد هم دوباره کنکور میدم(البته بعد از مشاوره با روانشناس تصمیم قطعی میگیرم)..سؤال‌های خیلی زیادی دارم..لطفاً لطفاً لطفاً اگر میدونید حتما جواب بدین خیلی به راهنمایی هاتون احتیاج دارم. 1: دانشگاه آزاد کدوم شهر از بقیه بهتره؟از نظر محیط و سطح تدریس 2: چند روز در هفته کلاس هست و چند ساعت در اون روز؟3: آیا تو دانشگاه آزاد باید جزوه استاد رو بخریم یا استاد میگه و مینویسیم؟ 4: کلاسها چندنفره برگزار میشه؟ خلوت میشه کلاسهای دانشگاه آزاد؟ 5: از چند بهمن کلاسهای نیمسال دوم شروع میشه؟ 6: آیا محل برگزاری همه ی درس‌ها یکسانه؟ یا براساس استاد عوض میشه؟ منظورم اینه مثلا کلاس استاد x همیشه در یک محل ثابت برگزار میشه و کلاس استاد y  در یک مکان دیگه برگزار میشه؟ 7: جو دانشگاه آزاد چطوره؟ من اصلا اهل ادابازی نیستم و نگرانم مبادا اذیتم کنن..کلا مسخره کردن و بد نگاه کردن و..هست؟ 8: من ۲۲ سالمه و نگرانم که از بقیه بزرگ‌ترم بخندن بهم..اکثراً تو چه سن و سالی هستن دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد؟ خیلی بده که یه ۲۲ ساله سال اول باشه اونم تو آزاد بدون کنکور؟ 9: دانشگاه مثل مدرسه امتحانات کلاسی داره یا فقط نیم ترم؟منابع امتحان همه ی جزوه های استاد در همون نیم ساله؟ 10: امتحانات آخر سال شامل مطالب کل سال میشه یا فقط ترم دوم؟ 11: آخر ۴ سال امتحان جامع میگیرن؟ 12: چقدر میشه مرخصی گرفت؟
> *


دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودتو انتخاب کن اگه میخوای کنکور بدی.
درمورد جزوه هم بستگی به درس داره.بعضی استادا خودشون جزوه یا کتای معرفی می کنن که بخری بعضیا هم سرکلاس جزوه میگن.
کلاسا از اواخر بهمن شروع میشه.
تو برنامه ی کلاسی نوشته شده که محل برگزاری هر درسی کجاس.مثلا شما برای ریاضی 1 هر هفته باید کلاس 303 رو بری و در طول ترم تغییری نمی کنه.
همه ی رده های سنی هستن تو دانشگاه.22 که سنی نیست.
امتحانات کلاسی داره.بستگی به خود استاد داره.
منظورت از مرخصی رو نفهمیدم،مرخصی کل ترم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Sevda-


دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودتو انتخاب کن اگه میخوای کنکور بدی.
درمورد جزوه هم بستگی به درس داره.بعضی استادا خودشون جزوه یا کتای معرفی می کنن که بخری بعضیا هم سرکلاس جزوه میگن.
کلاسا از اواخر بهمن شروع میشه.
تو برنامه ی کلاسی نوشته شده که محل برگزاری هر درسی کجاس.مثلا شما برای ریاضی 1 هر هفته باید کلاس 303 رو بری و در طول ترم تغییری نمی کنه.
همه ی رده های سنی هستن تو دانشگاه.22 که سنی نیست.
امتحانات کلاسی داره.بستگی به خود استاد داره.
منظورت از مرخصی رو نفهمیدم،مرخصی کل ترم؟


آره کل ترم..که گفتن میشه و شرایط داره. ممنونم از جوابت.*

----------


## Pouya417

سلام گوش کن شرایط این طوری نیست که شما داری فک میکنی اصلا داری از دانشگاه یه غول میسازی چه خبره بابا 
یه رشته که انتخاب کردی ترم یک رو اصلا تو واحدی بر نمیداری خودشون ۲۰ تا حالا بیشتر یا کمتر نمیدونم بهت میدن ولی یک هفته که بری همه چیز عادی میشه برات سوالاتی که میپرسی رو باید خودت تو محیط لمس کنی

----------


## Hassanbak

ولی من فکر میکنم که تو اگه حتی بدونی راه درست چیه راه غلط رو میری پس بنظرم مشورت کردن و تاپیک زدن بی فایدس. خداحافظ

----------

